# Maganetic Fish Finder Mount



## Kojak5150 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a 2002 15ftt Smokercraft Alaskan. I am looking at using the magnetic fish finder mount from fishfindermounts.com. From watching the video it seems pretty strong to hold the skimmer in place and will break away if it hits some underwater obstruction. 

Has anyone else used this setup? I would love to hear your thoughts on it.


Thank you for the input.


----------



## sawmill (Sep 8, 2013)

I have to ask. How is a mag going to stick to an aluminum boat 8) ?


----------



## Clint KY (Sep 8, 2013)

Sawmill - look here:

https://www.fishfindermounts.com/

Kojak: I have looked at them at length. The $57 + shipping price tag for the transducer mount stopped me from getting one.
I have been looking for a magnet strong enough to make my own with no luck so far. 

I put my finder on a plastic box with a drill battery and mounted my transducer in a boat shaped piece of foam which tows nicely behind my Jon and my Kayak and it works so I have not been willing to part with the $ so far. 

There are more than a few videos on YouTube showing how well they work.


----------



## Kojak5150 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you for the input Clint. I think I am going to bite the bullet and buy one next payday. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Kojak5150 (Sep 22, 2013)

Well My mount arrived last week and i was able to install it Friday. It goes on pretty easy. Magnets on both sides of the transom. If I hit any structure under water it will just break away and not break the transducer. I know this product is a little pricey, but if you include the cost of buying another transducer when you break off yours it is well worth it.

I will try and post some pictures of it mounted. 


<o)))><


----------



## Kojak5150 (Sep 22, 2013)

Here are the pics as promised.

pm me if you have any questions or go to fishfindermounts.com


P.S. No way am I connected to this company other then I bought one of their products. Just wanted to share my experience with you guys.


<o)))><


----------



## Vader809 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have seen the video's and looks interesting.However the price tag is a little steep for me at this time. I like the the way this mounts.Have you had it out on the water? I have had portables in the past ended up dragging the transducer behind the boat.


----------



## Kojak5150 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes I have had it out in the water. It does NOT come off the boat. Even at speeds. I have a 15HP 4 stroke and my GPS says I was doing over 10 MPH and it did not release from the inside magnet. I do want to email the maker and see if I can get a new arm that is about 1 inch longer to make sure I clear the bottom of the boat due to having a flat deck on the boat and I cant get the inside magnet any lower. I hope that makes sense.

<o)))><


----------

